# Freshwater refugium?



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

So today I thought, if refugiums work for salt wihy would they work for fresh, granted I don't know how they work in salt, although I have a idea on how. Even if what I am about to talk about would it even be a good idea? Would sand in a HOB filter be a amazing Biological filter. If the sand stayed out o the impeller and what not, isn't that how refugiums work? I will experiment with it and see with my extra HOB filter.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I think a fuge on a FW tank could be a good idea, but just sand in a HOB does not make a fuge. You need biomedia, which sand is not good for (it is, but I don't think it would be in this application), and fast growing low demand plants. I would do something like lava rock and a big clump of moss if you r extra HOB is large enough to do this.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe if you had a very large tank and were thinking of a sump instead of a canister...But it seems to me that a deep sand bed and lots of plants in the main tank would be as good or better.

Sand in a HOB would seem like a bad idea as the sand is gonna wear the impeller very badly. 

If your thinking HOB bio-filter, Seachem Matrix, De-Nitrate or bio-max would be a better way to go. (I have one AC70 filled with just Matrix, using a Fluval sponge pre-filter on the inlet tube).


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I have both lots of plants and a deep sand bed, also a awsome canister filter, just looking to add that extra oomph. And I think that would do it, I could have sand and lava rock of smething like it in there because it is fairly large.


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

I would make like half wet dry with c nodes or so and the other half an algae scrubber shown here
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...powerful-nitrate-phosphate-remover-diy-18000/


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I would want it to HOB though. I will be designing it in my note pad today.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

well first of all how a refugium works in salt water tank
its basicly macro algae which is basicly SW plants wich absorb large levels of nitrates with are every harmful to corals but in a FW tank nitrates arnt a big problem especially in a planted tank
a deep sand bed in SW allows bacteria and more importantly the small "critters" that also filter the water 
what a refugium is. is a REFUGE for the macro algae and critters that would be preyed upon in the display tank and a place to put a DSB with out having ur volume of water being removed as in the main tank a DSB would displace around 10 gallons of water in the tank
and you would need another light for the fuge


so to answer ur question is a refugium possible?? YES 
will it be beneficial to the tank? probably NO 

WHY NOT JUST PLANT YOU TANK????


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

this is a "DISPLAY REFUGIUM" doesnt do anything to the tank maintenance like in a SW but it does look nice 

Freshwater Refugium? - Tropical Fish Forums at the Age of Aquariums


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Not every one can afford spending their for one and money for the other with plants. Basically what I am aiming for was a HOB that dramatically increases the Biological filtration. Which I designed but I have no way to manufacture it, any ideas on how to do that.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

How about tearing apart an existing HOB and increasing the holding chamber to allow for more filter material, if you want to get fancier add baffles to direct the water. The right container and some plastic weld should accomplish this, otherwise its off to design and cut an acrylic container and use a power head to supply the water flow. If you want quick and dirty upgrade of an HOB then just fill the back chamber with the ceramic material.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

what i do and is pretty cheap
goto craigslist and buy another filter to throw on ur tank

pack it full of bio media 

u can get a used fluval canister for like 40 around me


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

Reef Aquarium Filtration: AquaFuge External Hang-On Refugium


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

That looks really easy to make, might try a rudimentary one.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm with BrokenRules...

I think you may (like most of us!) be guilty of over thinking filtration.

If you already have a deep sand bed, lots of plants and a good, well maintained canister filter, you won't gain much, if anything, with what your thinking of doing. 
If you're possessed with the idea, consider an AquaClear type HOB (or similar) filter filled with bio-media. As I stated previously in this thread, I have one filled with Matrix. The beauty of a dedicated bio-filter w/inlet pre-filter is that the bio-media can remain undisturbed nearly indefinitely. Much like the deep sand bed, this non-disturbance results in the best eco-system development and stability.

Btw, Did you know that the Aquaripure filter is filled totally with sponge material? Sponge material in combination with lower flow rates (the Aquapure operates at just a trickle) is an excellent platform for beneficial bacteria colonies.

Food for thought.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not saying I need one, trying to start a product to sell, not for myself. My tanks have the adequate filtration.


----------

